# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  New tarantulas today: 2 x P. metallica's, M. balfouri, X. immanis and some other's...

## Boanerges

Okay, I am getting some new tarantula's today. So far I only got my Monocentropus balfouri. She/he was not in the mood to be messed with and was throwing up threat poses when I opened the vial he/she came in so I have not got any pics yet. I was not in the mood to mess with her and she was not in the mood to be messed with so her vial is in her new container and she can come out when she is ready - lol. It is just a sling so it is still gray. If you do not know what a Monocentropus balfouri is google them because the adults are beautiful  :Good Job: 

I am still waiting on my:
2 - Poecilotheria metallica's (If you do not know what these look like google them and check out what the adults look like.)
1 - Xenesthis immanis (If you do not know what these look like google them and check out what the adults look like.)
1 - Avicularia metallica
1 - Grammostola rosea (Red Phase)
1 - Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee)
1 - Aphonopelma hentzi
These are all slings though so none of them have their nice adult colors yet  :Sad: 

And tomorrow I have these two slings coming:
1 - Brachypelma klaasi
1 - Brachypelma auratum

I also got these slings that I not posted pics of yet. But they don't look very special because they are not showing their adult colors yet either:
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma boehmei

So my tarantula collection is growing again. Slowly but surely. Everyone expect a ton of guess the sex games in the future because none of these are sexed yet - lol!!!

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Googled some of those and they look SWEET! Growing up with arachnophobic parents has made me a little nervous around tarantulas, and I don't know if I could keep them, but they are so pretty! Maybe someday when I've hurdled scorpions

----------

_Boanerges_ (08-17-2010)

----------


## spartybassoon

Wow, those are some nice T's you've got coming in!  Good luck with them!  You should pick up an A. fasciculata while you're at it!

----------

_Boanerges_ (08-17-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

> Googled some of those and they look SWEET! Growing up with arachnophobic parents has made me a little nervous around tarantulas, and I don't know if I could keep them, but they are so pretty! Maybe someday when I've hurdled scorpions


Thanks!!! You just need to pick up a real docile tarantula and I bet you will get over your fear real fast!!!




> Wow, those are some nice T's you've got coming in!  Good luck with them!  You should pick up an A. fasciculata while you're at it!


Thanks!! I think the A. fasciculata's name is now A. diversipes and I picked one of them up a couple of weeks ago  :Very Happy: 



All my tarantulas are now here and I did get pics of all of them including the M. balfouri (I got him/her out). I need to see how all the pics came out and I will upload them on this thread tonight...

----------


## Boanerges

Xenesthis immanis, Sorry for the bad pic. The adults are really beautiful. Especially when the males mature. The adults are so big (9" roughly) that the babies are huge when born. This one is like an 1.5". You figure most spiderlings are born at 1/4" to a 1/2" these are big babies. 



Monocentropus balfouri 


Poecilotheria metallica


Grammostola rosea (Red Phase)


Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee)


Aphonopelma hentzi


Avicularia metallica

----------

_Michelle.C_ (08-17-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

Here is my little 1/2" B. boehmei


Brachypelm smithi


Avicularia minatrix sling molting

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Love the Avicularia minatrix moulting pic  :Very Happy:  And I've been reading up since I last posted, might consider getting B. boehmei or Grammostola pulchra. The colors on A. versicolor are amazing, and they seem pretty docile, but I'm a little leery of getting an arboreal off the bat xD

----------


## Boanerges

> Love the Avicularia minatrix moulting pic  And I've been reading up since I last posted, might consider getting B. boehmei or Grammostola pulchra. The colors on A. versicolor are amazing, and they seem pretty docile, but I'm a little leery of getting an arboreal off the bat xD


Between the B. boehmei or G. pulchra for your first T I would personally recommend the G. pulchra. B. boehmei's are VERY beautiful but they are well known to be quite skittish and big time hair kickers. The majority of G. pulchra's on the other hand are sweet hearts.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> Between the B. boehmei or G. pulchra for your first T I would personally recommend the G. pulchra. B. boehmei's are VERY beautiful but they are well known to be quite skittish and big time hair kickers. The majority of G. pulchra's on the other hand are sweet hearts.


 Haha, so it seems. I'll take your word for it, plus most of the reading I've done has said that G. pulchra is the ideal tarantula for beginners annyway. I'd like something colorful, but I'd rather get a T I can accimilate myself to without having a heart attack  :ROFL:  It'll be interesting

----------


## spartybassoon

@Boanerges - oops about the name!  I haven't kept T's for a while, and their names change often.  I take it that G. aureostriata is now G. pulchripes?  Beautiful Avics!  My favorite genus!

@Valentine Pirate - I think that arboreal T's would be fine for beginners.  Both terrestrial and arboreal T's are capable of very quick bursts of speed, in fact some of the Pamphobeteus are incredibly fast.  Also, most arboreal T's grow very fast and will mature within a few years whereas if you get any Brachypelma or Grammostola, you will be waiting nearly a decade for that thing to be full grown.  However, the species within those two genus are very beautiful!

I guess I'm biased towards arboreals since that what I used to keep the most, but when compared to reptiles, most T's would be okay for beginners.  Just avoid any that have more significant venom, like Poecilotheria sp, H. maculata, or P. murinus (though they are fine spiders, you should be aware of their speed and attitude, esp. P. murinus!) until you are more comfortable dealing with quick bugs.

----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (08-19-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

[QUOTE=spartybassoon;1410479 I take it that G. aureostriata is now G. pulchripes?[/QUOTE]

That is correct  :Good Job:  Yeah, the scientific names are always changing - lol

----------


## Boanerges

My Brachypelma klaasi and Brachypelma auratum just got here so here is a pic of each:

Brachypelma klaasi


Brachypelma auratum

----------


## spartybassoon

Are you doing any breeding projects right now?

----------


## grits

I LOVE that one on the straw.

----------

_Boanerges_ (08-19-2010)

----------


## PiedPeddler

Congrat's!  Pokies are my favorites.  We are currently raising up a yearling Poecilotheria Formosa.  OK, they can be dangerous, but after keeping our Pterinochilus murinus for years, we are used to spiders with attitude.  I don't really think the pokies have anything on the "P-terror" when it comes to attitude... and at least the pokies stay out where you can see them!  It looks like you are well on your way to a serious "T" collection, there!
 - Paul

----------

_Boanerges_ (08-19-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

> Are you doing any breeding projects right now?


Not at the moment. Most of mine right now are still babies or juvies. And unfortunately my two favorite tarantula's (G. pulchra and P. metallica) are SUPER hard to get babies from even from the best and most experienced tarantula breeders in the world. The M. balfouri are another very expensive T that is almost impossible to get babies from. I will try my hand at breeding those 3 when the time comes but I am not expecting anything out of it. Still fun to try  :Very Happy:  I just have to carefully watch my males. It would be a very expensive meal if ay of my P. metallica's, M. balfouri's ate the male. 



> I LOVE that one on the straw.


Thank you!! 



> Congrat's!  Pokies are my favorites.  We are currently raising up a yearling Poecilotheria Formosa.  OK, they can be dangerous, but after keeping our Pterinochilus murinus for years, we are used to spiders with attitude.  I don't really think the pokies have anything on the "P-terror" when it comes to attitude... and at least the pokies stay out where you can see them!  It looks like you are well on your way to a serious "T" collection, there!
>  - Paul


Thanks Paul!! Pokies are great!! The pokies are just lightning fast and your in some serious trouble if you get bit so you just have to be extra careful with them and never let your guard down. Out of all the beautiful pokies I will only be working with the P. metallica's though and I hope to pick a few more up in the future. At roughly $200 a tarantula I unfortunately can't get too many of them. The sad part is I will be investing a lot of money on some beautiful pets getting them because some of the BEST tarantula breeders in the world have trouble getting babies from them. Not a big deal though, I still like them so it is worth it to me  :Very Happy:  I pretty much have the T's I want to work with now so I don't expect to get many more different ones (looks to be about 6 or so different then what I have). I am more then likely going to be getting multiples of the ones I already have. I am not a gotta get them all type of person. I like what I like and that is about it - lol.

----------

